# Paphiopedilum rothschildianum 'Fay Judge' AM/AOC



## emydura (Sep 25, 2018)

Last weekend was our spring show and my Paph rothschildianum picked up grand champion of the show and was given an AM award. A big thrill to get an award for my favourite species. I have been growing this plant for about 12 years and this is the 2nd time I have flowered it. This plant is of New Zealand breeding from the cross 'Western Springs' AM/CSA x 'Janet' FCC/AOC, so it is not a line bred clone from TON or Orchid Inn. Nice in a way that an old style roth can still be awarded. 

I have flowered 6 roths now and this clone is far and away my best. The flowers are not large by modern standards, but I think it ticks all the other boxes - colour, balance and stance. 

The plant is still very small and compact. I was surprised it got four flowers, which is actually the first time I have gotten more than 3 flowers on a roth. I think this plant still has a bit of improvement in it. The flowers increased in size quite a bit from the first flowering.


----------



## kiwi (Sep 25, 2018)

That is really nice.


----------



## Tom-DE (Sep 25, 2018)

Great colors and nice markings! Being compact is a big bonus for many of us. Congrats!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 25, 2018)

congratulations, David!


----------



## Justin (Sep 25, 2018)

Excellent roth.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 26, 2018)

:clap::clap: bravo :clap::clap:!!!! Superb !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm not a roth fan but Congrats!


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 26, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## fibre (Sep 29, 2018)

Congrats, well deserved!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 1, 2018)

What a knockout David!! Congratulations from TX!


----------



## Carper (Oct 6, 2018)

It does tick all the right boxes David and it would definitely have a presence in any show. Congratulations on the well deserved award.:clap:

Gary
UK


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2018)

That's gorgeous, David. Congrats!


----------



## Guldal (Oct 18, 2018)

Hear, hear! Congrats, too, from the northern hemisphere!

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## emydura (Oct 25, 2018)

I have a second roth from the same cross which flowered this year as well. A really average clone. Hard to believe they came from the same flask. Small flowers with poor colour and shape. It is much more vigorous though as you can see from the size of the plant. The leaves on the awarded clone are much wider and chunkier. Supports the theory that you should always get the seedlings with the wider leaves.

I can't see this one improving. I will get rid of it eventually.


----------



## jimspaphs (Oct 25, 2018)

super --congrats on your growing skills.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 25, 2018)

out with the old and in with the new


----------



## Justin (Oct 26, 2018)

That is how it goes!


----------



## Tom499 (Oct 27, 2018)

Lovely!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 27, 2018)

Your first one, the grand champion is outstanding. I love it. 

Your second one, has 2 things going for it. It does grow well, and it is a roth. Fine for a houseplant, you can move it on to others without feeling guilty. You can say it has better than average vigor, but the flower is only average. Not bad if you have never seen a roth, but your Champion blows the second one away.


----------



## troy (Oct 27, 2018)

Very nice roths!!!


----------



## John M (Oct 30, 2018)

Wow, that's spectacular! Congratulations! Well done!


----------

